# G519 Front Axel



## DaGasMan (Apr 4, 2020)

I’m in need of rather specific dimensions for the G519 front wheel axel.
 I already know it is 6.25” length, and 3/8” diameter. What I am missing 
is the measurements for the locations and depth of the filed areas. These 
filed areas accommodate the forks for mounting. If anyone already has a 
disassembled original front hub with this type of axel that could post a 
photo or two with dimensions, my eternal gratitude for the help. Thank you.


----------



## Goldslinger (Apr 4, 2020)

My wheels are being trued. As soon as I get them back I can send a pic with measurements.


----------



## Mercian (Apr 5, 2020)

Hi, I have an axle out at the moment, but no camera, sorry.

In case it helps:

The filed area starts 1 inch from the end of the shaft, and is 1/2 inch wide. The depth of the filed area is just sufficient to remove the thread from the centre of the cut (ie, its about the thread depth).

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## DaGasMan (Apr 5, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Hi, I have an axle out at the moment, but no camera, sorry.
> 
> In case it helps:
> 
> ...





Thank you Adrian. That’s exactly what I needed to know. Now I just need to file carefully to
keep them neat and even. I will follow up with photos, but only if it comes out ok. lol


----------



## DaGasMan (Apr 5, 2020)

Ok, I started off well...


----------



## DaGasMan (Apr 5, 2020)

... and had great success.


----------



## Fred Green (Apr 5, 2020)

Hello,

      Is this a Columbia only thing? I haven't seen this on any Dayton-Huffman.

Fred
Sparta


----------



## DaGasMan (Apr 5, 2020)

Could be. I’m doing a G519 Columbia tribute with a ’42 Westfield frame. 
I noticed your axels didn’t seem to have the notches, but were still 3/8”
 diameter. Possibly a difference between Huffman and Columbia forks? 
Maybe not, as these forks are from a 1940’s girls Columbia and not an
original G519 Columbia. Someone else with both types of forks would 
have to confirm or refute the axel groove mystery. For now, I’m moving
on to the next hurdle. Spokes.


----------



## Fred Green (Apr 5, 2020)

Pete,

    If your buddy can't get them I have 110 10 5/8" 120 g spokes sitting in the basement. I have 42 more coming next week.

Fred


----------



## DaGasMan (Apr 5, 2020)

That’s another mind bender for me too. Do I take to the task of drilling out the 
Bendix K 36-11 to accommodate 10 ga. spokes for my original G519 rim? 
Or do I simply go with 11 ga. spokes (I’m told they’ll work with the rim) and 
wait for a reasonably priced original hub. The axel is one thing, but there’s a 
part of me that doesn’t want to trash the hub if I don’t have to.
I do ppreciate your offer on the 10 ga. spokes. Thank you.


----------



## Mercian (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi Pete,

pleased it worked. (-:

I've just measured the fork slots on both my Columbia and Dayton, and they are both 3/8 inch. The flat details above came from an axle on a Huffman, which appears to be the original one to it, since the wheel rim is the Huffman non stepped variety.

Maybe it's an early/late thing, Fred? Both my bikes are around August 1943, yours is a lot earlier, and has the fixed truss rod bracket, so the fork could be a slightly different design. What's the fork slot measurement on yours?

Pete, for the hub, I seem to recall (though I can't find it) another tribute bike where this was the case. The owner said that he had no difficulty fitting 10 gauge spokes through 11 gauge holes (I guess not painting them first would help too), so it may be worth trying that.

Best Regards,

Adrian

PS, I also remember someone else drilling one out, and saying it was a heck of a job, I think because the steel is quite hard.


----------



## DaGasMan (Apr 6, 2020)

If 10 ga. Spokes will fit the Bendix K 11 ga. hub , then I’m off to the races! Thank you.


----------

